# Any Experience with RedHead XPS-34 or Kryptic Bows?



## BVO25 (Jan 9, 2008)

I had my mind set that I was going to get a new bow and setup in 2008 before next season.  I was leaning towards a Matthews or BowTech.

But then Christmas came along and I got a lot of gift cards to Basspro so I'm looking there.

In looking online at their bows I found the RedHead named bows.  I was surprised to see in reviews that the XPS was made by Hoyt and the Kryptic made by BowTech (or at least some users claimed this).

The XPS is a lot lower price than the Kryptic and I like the looks of it.  Plus it seems to come with a decent accessory package for the cost.  I'm also very encouraged about it being built by Hoyt.  Price isn't my number one factor, I really want a smooth draw, solid back wall and of course accuracy.  Next in line would be how quiet it is and last for me would be speed.  But a $300 price tag difference is enough to swing me if it can meet my other top priorities mentioned.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these bows and would you recommend them?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2008)

BVO25 said:


> I had my mind set that I was going to get a new bow and setup in 2008 before next season.  I was leaning towards a Matthews or BowTech.
> 
> But then Christmas came along and I got a lot of gift cards to Basspro so I'm looking there.
> 
> ...


The Kryptic is a very nice bow. Smooth, fast and quiet. A little more $$ than the XPS, but it is a really nice bow!


----------



## BVO25 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry, meant Hoyt...  

Have you shot the XPS to be able to compare the two?


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 9, 2008)

I wondered about that! I haven't shot that one, but if Hoyt put their name behind it, it can't be all bad. Course none of them are PSE!!


----------



## BVO25 (Jan 9, 2008)

Well PSE is another option.  I looked for the x-force but it doesn't look like basspro carries it?  They have something named the Mach X but the reviews said it wasn't as good as the X-force and it had a higher price tag than either the XPS or Kryptic.

I also looked at the PSE Mossy Oak X they have but the reviews say a ton of quality problems, the bow literally collapsing on people, so that got me shying away.


----------



## jcbama (Jan 9, 2008)

This is my second season shooting the XPS 34 and it is very good given the price.  Very smooth, accurate, quiet, and has more than enough speed.  It is made by Hoyt.  I didn't  get the package and instead got the acces. that I wanted.


----------



## BVO25 (Jan 9, 2008)

jcbama said:


> This is my second season shooting the XPS 34 and it is very good given the price.  Very smooth, accurate, quiet, and has more than enough speed.  It is made by Hoyt.  I didn't  get the package and instead got the acces. that I wanted.




Thanks for the input.  Have you shot the Kryptic before to be able to compare the two?

I'm thinking about doing the same, I have the funds for the Kryptic but if the XPS shoots just as well I may take that lower price and spend the balance of the funds I've saved on my own access. over their package.


----------



## aa07512 (Jan 9, 2008)

*i have*

The xps 34 also.. Didn't buy the pkg but just the bow and got a team extreme sight, drop away rest I wanted and some arrows and still had less in it than the kryptic..  I love mine.. I took my from Bass Pro to Travis at gun country  and let him set it up since he is the best hoyt guy in Ga by far... I love mine..its quite, pretty fast and more accurate than I can shoot it.... I would recommend them for sure.... Or you may want to wait a while and see what they bring out for this year..... good luck.


----------



## BVO25 (Jan 9, 2008)

aa07512 said:


> The xps 34 also.. Didn't buy the pkg but just the bow and got a team extreme sight, drop away rest I wanted and some arrows and still had less in it than the kryptic..  I love mine.. I took my from Bass Pro to Travis at gun country  and let him set it up since he is the best hoyt guy in Ga by far... I love mine..its quite, pretty fast and more accurate than I can shoot it.... I would recommend them for sure.... Or you may want to wait a while and see what they bring out for this year..... good luck.



Great, thanks for the input.  Where is Gun Country located?  I'm not familiar with it, you have an address or anything?

Does the RedHead line come out with something new each year like the major bow manufacturers do?  If so, the waiting idea is an intriguing one although I can get some pretty good sales on the existing bows now...

By the way.....WAR EAGLE!!!!!!


----------



## dapper dan (Jan 10, 2008)

Well here is my rant. DOn't get an accessory package with a bow, because most likely you will want to change that stuff out after the string has it's stretch. Also, not to knock anybody else, but don't buy a bow from a big store and bring it to a local guy to set it up, they have suffered enough since BPS has been getting around.  Always remember with bows, if you buy from your local archery dealer, they will do alot for you, like setting the nock point, having you shoot arrows in the store and checking the grouping. and ensureing that if you need to drop down in poundage that limb bolts are even. You may already know  everything I just said. If so, disreguard and hope you hit the bullseye.


----------



## essary53 (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to work at bass pro and i recently just bought a new bow, i wouldnt recomend any of the redhead bows made in 07 or older. BPS has been changing the manufacturers of there bows for several years b/c theyve been having problems with there bows.
I have personally shot there new line of bows(kryptic, toxic, and kronic) and from perosnal experience i can tell you that these bows are all made by bowtec, they all have a diamond label right on the limb, and out of the 3 the toxic is a much smoother and quieter, its the mid level of the 3 but it was a big seller and i had lots of people switch from a low end matthews to the toxic, the kryptic was over priced and in my opinion not as good as the toxic, if your just starting out i would suggest the kronic, it is a package but the package is alot cheaper than the other 2, and you can take the acces. off the bow once you get it home and return them seperately to get the access you want.


----------



## BVO25 (Jan 27, 2009)

I ended up buying the xps34 before last season and have been very happy with it.  It is a Reflex which is made by Hoyt.  Comes with a Reflex owners manual (I think it's the Charger design) and the slide, suppressors, etc all say Hoyt.

I shot both it and the Kryptic and the XPS was much smoother to me with a nice solid backwall and that was what I was looking for over speed.

I decked it out in all my own accessories.  And got it tuned by a custom bow shop, Mike over at Timberghost (BP really messed up putting the bow together to begin with).

All in all I put around 1000 arrows through it this season and I've been very happy.  The string has loosened but expected with it being new and amount of shots through it.  Also the bottom cam has rubbed the extra thread bare down to the actual string at this point, but both of those are minor off season fixes...


----------



## Killdee (Jan 27, 2009)

I belive Gun country is history, I dont know where Travis ended up but Im sure someone will.Mitch's Archery in Canton is a good guy to use for your pro shop needs.


----------

